# My a-ha moment - grain-free/beef question!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hard to say without an actual allergy test. 

I'd go back to another flavor and try the beef again in a few months. It might have just been idiopathic ?? or from a missed cleaning?? or environmental now that the snow is melting???

I wouldn't go on an anti-beef craze yet, anyway. I'd want some grain-free variety if you're using Fromm.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beef is one of the main food intolerances in dogs. I, too, would suspect the food.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

From what I've always heard, food allergies often do take about a month to show themselves. And can take just as long to completely clear up once the allergen is removed from their diet. 
I'd put him back on a food that you know he did well on, give it a good few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Food can cause ear issues.. so I'd go back to what worked before.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hard to tell at this point if beef caused the ear infection. Since it's just a flavor and not the brand you're feeding, I'd avoid it for awhile (months or a year) than try it again to see what happens.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, we're going to stay away from the beef for awhile. It really sucks because he's always been a picky eater...he's one of those dogs that doesn't finish his food. He SCARFS the beef down like he's never seen food before in his life.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sam, it's funny you should bring this up. Hudsen has been on the beef for about 3 weeks now and he SCARFS it too- he, like Enzo, also uually leaves food in his bowl, not the beef though!! I have been noticing lately that he has had more eye boogies than usual. I'm wondering if the beef has something to do with it.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

After about a month on the beef fritatta (tried it instead of the usual Surf & Turf) my dog got multiple hot spots. Since she's never had hot spots before, I was concerned and realized she had been on the beef for about a month. I immediately switched off the beef fritatta because she was sooo itchy and because of the hot spots (the vet advised a switch too). Has been doing immensely better on Acana Pacifica for awhile now and I plan on sticking with this ..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just like us humans.... likes what isn't good for him.  My girlfriend Dawn's lab Gus (you met at the fun match) his is allergic to beef. His ears were gross until she took him off beef. Just FYI... very well could be the beef.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

marieb said:


> After about a month on the beef fritatta (tried it instead of the usual Surf & Turf) my dog got multiple hot spots. Since she's never had hot spots before, I was concerned and realized she had been on the beef for about a month. I immediately switched off the beef fritatta because she was sooo itchy and because of the hot spots (the vet advised a switch too). Has been doing immensely better on Acana Pacifica for awhile now and I plan on sticking with this ..


 
I could have written this same post myself. Our guy was doing great on Acana Pacifica, though he was getting alittle heavy so I switched to the Whitefish flavor from Fromm (with less calories). He did good so I started adding Fromm's different flavors ... he's currently eating Beef Frittata but has eye boogies too and now he's refusing to eat it. I'm going to the pet store today to get a bag of the Acana. I'll start the transition tonight.


----------



## King Chase (Aug 20, 2010)

I have had the same problem with Chase on the beef fritatta. He absolutely loved it, but was constantly itching at his ears and paws. We have since switched him back to the pork and applesauce. 

We would like to try him on the surf and turf next but our local store does not carry this flavor in stock and will have to order it for us. Has anyone had any luck with the surf and turf?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo LOVED the Surf & Turf. Funny - he goes super nuts over the grain-free flavors. =) Well, that and the Salmon. He loves the Salmon!


----------



## King Chase (Aug 20, 2010)

Chase loved the salmon as well, but it gave him horrible breath. I have been tentative to buy it again because of that. The chicken is the only variety that he did not enjoy. I had to mix it with the beef just to get him to eat it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo refused to eat the chicken, too! We took it back and they exchanged it for another flavor for us.


----------

